# Buckling with green eye goop and little cough



## freebird79 (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi! New here! Bought a little Nigerian buckling and doeling last week. Doeling is fine, but buckling has had green matter in eyes, a bit of a runny clear nose, and a cough mostly in the morning. Temp is 102 and have been giving 5ml of Benadryl 2x a day. In the day he is fine outsid. I keep him in barn at night with pine shavings, rubber mats, heating pad, and hay in a hay net. He is active, happy, playful. Tried to call vet 4 days ago and hasnt returned call. Breeder is willing to take him back but I keep hoping he was just stressed and will get over it. I gave him probiotics first day. Should I continue giving them? What about Robitussin? Thanks!


----------



## Wendybear (Jun 9, 2018)

Did he get better?


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 10, 2018)

You need to seek a vets advice.  Things like benydryl and robitusin just cover symptoms.  Antibiotic, B vitamins, are what is needed.  Have they been treated for coccidia?  I treat my kids with corid at dosage for an active case at about a month old.  The kids have access to feed with decox so won't need anymore corid as they are eating enough feed by next time treatment would be due.


----------

